# وأما ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة فلا يعرفهما أحد



## +CHRISTIAN+ (17 يناير 2010)

*سلام ونعمة لكم احبائي ...*

*ماذا تعني تلك الاية ؟؟*

*(( وَأَمَّا ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمُ وَتِلْكَ السَّاعَةُ فَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُمَا أَحَدٌ، لاَ الْمَلاَئِكَةُ الَّذِينَ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَلاَ الاِبْنُ، إِلاَّ الآبُ.))*


----------



## tawfik jesus (17 يناير 2010)

*رد: وَأَمَّا ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمُ وَتِلْكَ السَّاعَةُ فَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُمَا أَحَدٌ،*

اعطنا الاصحاح والعدد من فضلك


----------



## My Rock (17 يناير 2010)

*رد: وَأَمَّا ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمُ وَتِلْكَ السَّاعَةُ فَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُمَا أَحَدٌ،*

يُنقل الى الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (17 يناير 2010)

*رد: وَأَمَّا ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمُ وَتِلْكَ السَّاعَةُ فَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُمَا أَحَدٌ،*

*مرقس 13 : 32 *


----------



## tawfik jesus (17 يناير 2010)

*رد: وَأَمَّا ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمُ وَتِلْكَ السَّاعَةُ فَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُمَا أَحَدٌ،*

المسيح طبعا يعرفها
سأعطيك مثال 
طالب يسأل استاذه ما الاجابة للامتحان فيقول لا اعلم
فليس من صالحنا أن يخبرنا بما ليس في صالحنا أن نعرفه
"وبقوله "ولا الابن" يمنعهم ليس فقط من معرفته وإنما حتى عن السؤال عنه"
اتمنى اكون افدتك


----------



## My Rock (17 يناير 2010)

*رد: وَأَمَّا ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمُ وَتِلْكَ السَّاعَةُ فَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُمَا أَحَدٌ،*

راجع التفسير التالي: http://www.arabchurch.com/newtestament_tafser/mark13.htm النقطة 13
بالمناسبة، الموضوع هذا تم الرد عليه في مواضيع عديدة تستطيع البحث عنها للإستفادة بصورة اكبر

إن كان لك أي إستفسار بعد قراءة التفسير، تفضل بطرحه هنا
سلام و نعمة


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (17 يناير 2010)

*رد: وَأَمَّا ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمُ وَتِلْكَ السَّاعَةُ فَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُمَا أَحَدٌ،*

*"وأما ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة فلا يعلم بها أحد ولا الملائكة الذين في السماء ولا الابن إلا الآب" [32]*.​ 
هل يجهل السيد المسيح الساعة؟​ 

*أولاً:* يقول *القديس أمبروسيوس* أن السيد المسيحهو الديان وهو الذي قدم علامات يوم مجيئه لذا فهو لا يجهل اليوم.هذا وإن كان يوم مجيئه هو "السبت" الحقيقي الذي فيه يستريح الله وقديسوه فكيف يجهل هذا اليوم وهو "*رب* *السبت*" (مت 12: 18)؟
*ثانيًا:* يرى *القديس أغسطينوس*أن السيد المسيح لا يجهل اليوم، إنما يعلن أنه لا يعرفه، إذ لا يعرفه معرفة من يبيح بالأمر.لعله يقصد بذلك ما يعلنه أحيانًا مدرس حين يُسأل عن أسئلة الامتحانات التي وضعها فيجيب أنه لا يعرف بمعنى عدم إمكانيته أن يُعلن ما قد وضعه، وأيضًا إن سُئل أب اعتراف عن اعترافات إنسان يحسب نفسه كمن لا يعرفها. يقول *القديس أغسطينوس*: [حقًا إن الآب لا يعرف شيئًا لا يعرفه الابن، لأن الابن هو معرفة الآب نفسه وحكمته، فهو ابنه وكلمته وحكمته.لكن ليس من صالحنا أن يخبرنا بما ليس في صالحنا أن نعرفه...إنه كمعلم يعلمنا بعض الأمور ويترك الأخرى لا يعرفنا بها.إنه يعرف أن يخبرنا بما هو لصالحنا ولا يخبرنا بالأمور التي تضرنا معرفتها.]
كما يقول: [قيل هذا بمعنى أن البشر لا يعرفونها بواسطة الابن، وليس أنه هو نفسه لا يعرفها، وذلك بنفس التعبير كالقول: *"*لأن الرب إلهكم يمتحنكم لكي يعلم*"* (تث 13: 3)، بمعنى أنه يجعلكم تعلمون.وكالقول: *"*قم يا رب*" *(مز 3: 7)، بمعنى "اجعلنا أن نقوم"، هكذا عندما يُقال أن الابن لا يعرف هذا اليوم فذلك ليس لأنه لا يعرفه وإنما لا يظهره لنا.]
بنفس الفكر يقول*القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: *[بقوله "ولا ملائكة" يسد شفاهم عن طلب معرفة ما لا تعرفه الملائكة، وبقوله "ولا الابن" يمنعهم ليس فقط من معرفته وإنما حتى عن السؤال عنه.]
هكذا أيضًا قال *الأب ثيؤفلاكتيوس:* [لو فقال لهم أنني أعرف الساعة لكنني لا أعلنها لكم لأحزنهم إلى وقت ليس بقليل لكنه بحكمة منعهم من التساؤل في هذا الأمر.]وقال القديس *هيلاري أسقف بواتييه:* إن السيد المسيح فيه كنوز المعرفة، فقوله إنه لا يعرف الساعة إنما يعني إخفاءه كنوز الحكمة التي فيه.
*ثالثًا:* يرى *القديس إيريناؤس* أنه وإن كان السيد المسيح العارف بكل شيء لم يخجل من أن ينسب معرفة يوم الرب للآب وحده كمن لا يعرفه، أفلا يليق بنا بروح التواضع أن نقتدي به حين نُسأل في أمور فائقة مثل كيفية ولادة الابن من الآب أن نُعلن أنها فائقة للعقل لا نعرفها.​ 

*اشكرك tawfik nasser*
*اشكرك ماي روك ...*​ 
*لقد اتضح الامر جيدا ...*​


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (17 يناير 2010)

*رد: وَأَمَّا ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمُ وَتِلْكَ السَّاعَةُ فَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُمَا أَحَدٌ،*


هل تقصد بكلامك السابق أن السيد المسيح كان يعرف الساعة و موعدها و لكنه كان يقول للناس أنه لا يعرفها ؟
ألا يعد هذا كذبا ؟ و حاشا للمسيح عليه السلام أن يكذب
لم يقول أنه لا يعرف متى الساعة حتى لا يسأل عنها ؟
كان بإمكانه بمنتهى البساطة أن يقول
ليس لى أن أعلمكم بميعاد الساعة
و لم كل هذا التأول و التكلف فى فهم كلام السيد المسيح ؟


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (17 يناير 2010)

*رد: وَأَمَّا ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمُ وَتِلْكَ السَّاعَةُ فَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُمَا أَحَدٌ،*


بكل بساطة المسيح ينفى عن نفسه أنه يعلم الساعة
و أنتم تقولون لا هو يعلم الساعة و تفسرون كلامه بتفسيرات بعيدة لتبطلوا ما يقوله المسيح و تثبتوا ألوهيته


----------



## انت الفادي (17 يناير 2010)

*رد: وَأَمَّا ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمُ وَتِلْكَ السَّاعَةُ فَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُمَا أَحَدٌ،*



محب للمسيح7 قال:


> هل تقصد بكلامك السابق أن السيد المسيح كان يعرف الساعة و موعدها و لكنه كان يقول للناس أنه لا يعرفها ؟
> ألا يعد هذا كذبا ؟ و حاشا للمسيح عليه السلام أن يكذب
> لم يقول أنه لا يعرف متى الساعة حتى لا يسأل عنها ؟
> كان بإمكانه بمنتهى البساطة أن يقول
> ...


*لا يوجد كذب او ما شابه..
ثانيا: لن يقول السيد المسيح كلمة ليس لي ان اعلمكم..
لانه له اين يعلمهم و لا يوجد كائن يقدر ان يمنعه من ان يصرح لهم..
و لكنه اعلمهم انه لا يوجد احد يعرف هذا السر.. سوي الاب..
و الاب و الابن واحد اي السيد المسيح يعرف هذا الميعاد..
و لكن رده بما معناه ليس لكم انتم ان تسألوا..
فهمت؟؟


*


----------



## apostle.paul (17 يناير 2010)

*رد: وَأَمَّا ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمُ وَتِلْكَ السَّاعَةُ فَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُمَا أَحَدٌ،*

*عزيزى محب المسيح هم لم يقل انى اجهل الساعة *
*هوقال لا اعرف*
*فى فرق كبير بين i ignore*
*i dont know*
*لو سالت مدرسك عن محتوى الامتحان اللى وضعه وقالك لا اعرف*
*تفهم ايه يعنى انا لا اريد ان اعلن *
*بلاش تفرض ارائك الولبية على الكتاب المقدس*
*المسيح هو الديان*
*هو الذى سياتى فى مجده ومجد ابيه ليدين العالم*
*يعنى هو المدرس*
*سالوه عن الميعاد*
*قالهم لا اعرف يعنى لا اريد ان اعلن ذلك*


----------



## NEW_MAN (17 يناير 2010)

*رد: وَأَمَّا ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمُ وَتِلْكَ السَّاعَةُ فَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُمَا أَحَدٌ،*



محب للمسيح7 قال:


> هل تقصد بكلامك السابق أن السيد المسيح كان يعرف الساعة و موعدها و لكنه كان يقول للناس أنه لا يعرفها ؟
> ألا يعد هذا كذبا ؟ و حاشا للمسيح عليه السلام أن يكذب
> لم يقول أنه لا يعرف متى الساعة حتى لا يسأل عنها ؟
> كان بإمكانه بمنتهى البساطة أن يقول




الاخ المسلم 

اولا : لم يزعم احد ان السيد المسيح كان يكذب على التلاميذ ، اذا ارادت ان تنسب للمسيح الكذب ، فعليك اثبات ذلك ، وحيث انك تنفي عن السيد المسيح ان يكون كاذبا ، فلا بد انك اسأت الفهم .

ثانيا : سياق الايات ستجد انه يتكلم عن ابن الانسان ( عدد 26) ويفهم منها ان السيد المسيح كان يتكلم بالناسوت في هذا السياق ، تماما كما كان يعطش ويجوع ويتألم ويموت فكل ما كان يجوز على الانسان كان يجوز عليه كابن الانسان .

ثالثا : فلسفة المجيء الثاني هو عنصر المفاجأة ، وهو الامر الذي يستدعي منطقيا وعقليا ، اخفاء الموعد حتى يسهر كل انسان ويستقيظ في كل لحظة في عمره منتظرا تلك الساعة وذلك اليوم .
فاذا اخبر السيد المسيح عن الساعة انتفى معها الدافع الذي يجعل الانسان يعيش كل يوم متوقعا المجيء الثاني .



ثالثا : الموضوع مكرر ، لذلك يغلق الموضوع للتكرار ، ونكتفي بالموضوع المفتوح سابقا على هذا الرابط .

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=103707&page=2

وهذا الرابط 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=73721





> ليس لى أن أعلمكم بميعاد الساعة
> و لم كل هذا التأول و التكلف فى فهم كلام السيد المسيح ؟


 
هذا تماما ما فعله السيد المسيح حينما تكرر نفس السؤال .

(6 اما هم المجتمعون فسألوه قائلين يا رب هل في هذا الوقت ترد الملك الى اسرائيل.7 فقال لهم ليس لكم ان تعرفوا الازمنة والاوقات التي جعلها الآب في سلطانه.)
(اعمال 1: 6 - 7)

وهذا ايضا يثبت ان السيد المسيح كان يعامل التلاميذ من منطلق المعلم ، فاولا اخبرهم انه كابن الانسان هو تماما مثل اي انسان آخر لا يعلم الساعة ، ولكن بعد الموت والقيامة وقبل الصعود ، وهو الان يتمتع بكل سلطان في السماء وعلى الارض ( متى 28: 18)، وتكرر نفس السؤال ، فاجابهم بما كنت تفترض ان تكون الاجابة عليه .

اذا ليس هناك كذب ولا شبهة كذب ، الاجابة الاولى اجابها السيد المسيح ( كابن الانسان ) وقال انا في حال تجسدي ( لا اعلم الساعة )  مثل اي انسان ، ولكن في حال المجد اقول لكم ( ليس لكم ان تعرفوا الاوقات والازمنة التي جعلها الآب في سلطانه ) ، وهو الذي قرر سابقا بلاهوته ( انا والآب واحد )( يوحنا 10: 30) .


----------



## Strident (17 يناير 2010)

*رد: وَأَمَّا ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمُ وَتِلْكَ السَّاعَةُ فَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُمَا أَحَدٌ،*

معلش يا جماعة...

اللي أعرفه و فاكر اني سمعته من أسقف، إنه المسيح لا يمكن يكذب...

و كما أنه نام لكنه في نفس الإله الذي لا ينام أبداً و المعتني بخليقته
و كما أنه مات و هو الذي لا يموت و أثبت هذا بقيامته ذاتياً
و كما أنه كان ينمو في الحكمة و القامة و النعمة عند الله و الناس، و في نفس الوقت هو الإله مالئ الكل

هكذا أيضاً لم يكن يعرف الساعة كإنسان...لكنه كان يعرفها بلاهوته و بكونه واحد مع الآب إذ كما قال قبلاً للآب: "كل ما هو لي فهو لك، و كل ما هو لك فهو لي"


----------



## fredyyy (17 يناير 2010)

*رد: وَأَمَّا ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمُ وَتِلْكَ السَّاعَةُ فَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُمَا أَحَدٌ،*



محب للمسيح7 قال:


> ...  *وحاشا للمسيح* عليه السلام *أن يكذب* ...


 


*شكرًا محب للمسيح *

*أنك تنفي الكذب عن المسيح ... بقولك(  وحاشا للمسيح* *)*

مرقس 13 : 32 
وَأَمَّا ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمُ وَتِلْكَ السَّاعَةُ فَلاَ يَعْلَمُ بِهِمَا أَحَدٌ وَلاَ الْمَلاَئِكَةُ الَّذِينَ فِي السَّمَاءِ *وَلاَ الاِبْنُ* إلاَّ الآبُ. 
​*أحبائي ذِكر النص كما ورد يُريح الفكر والقلب *

*لم يقول إني لا أعرف ... ولم يقول ليس من حقي أن أعرف *

*بل قدم الآب صاحب المشورات الأزلة عنه كمكمِّل لكل ما يُعطيه الآب أن يعمل*

يوحنا 5 : 36 
وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَلِي شَهَادَةٌ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ يُوحَنَّا لأَنَّ *الأَعْمَالَ* *الَّتِي أَعْطَانِي الآبُ* *لأكَمِّلَهَا* هَذِهِ الأَعْمَالُ بِعَيْنِهَا الَّتِي أَنَا أَعْمَلُهَا هِيَ تَشْهَدُ لِي أَنَّ الآبَ قَدْ أَرْسَلَنِي. 
​*- من الجهة العملية*
*كان يُريد أن يحث التلاميذ على السهر الدائم *
*وعدم مُخالطة أهل العالم في توجهاتهم *
لوقا 12 : 30 
فَإِنَّ هَذِهِ كُلَّهَا *تَطْلُبُهَا أُمَمُ الْعَالَمِ*. *وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَأَبُوكُمْ* *يَعْلَمُ* أَنَّكُمْ تَحْتَاجُونَ إِلَى هَذِهِ. 

​ 
*- من الجهة الروحية *
*كان يريد أن يرفع نظرهم إلى الآب لطلب كل شئ *
*ولا يتَّكلوا على كل ما هو ملموس ومنظور أمام أعينهم *

*هكذا طلب من مريم ( لا تلمسيني ) مع أنه قال لتوما ( هات أصبعك )*
يوحنا الأصحاح 20 
26 وَبَعْدَ ثَمَانِيَةِ أَيَّامٍ كَانَ تلاَمِيذُهُ أَيْضاً دَاخِلاً وَتُومَا مَعَهُمْ. فَجَاءَ يَسُوعُ وَالأَبْوَابُ مُغَلَّقَةٌ وَوَقَفَ فِي الْوَسَطِ وَقَالَ: «سلاَمٌ لَكُمْ». 
27 ثُمَّ قَالَ لِتُومَا: «*هَاتِ إِصْبِعَكَ* إِلَى هُنَا وَأَبْصِرْ يَدَيَّ *وَهَاتِ يَدَكَ وَضَعْهَا فِي جَنْبِي* *وَلاَ تَكُنْ* غَيْرَ مُؤْمِنٍ *بَلْ مُؤْمِناً*». 
28 أَجَابَ تُومَا: «*رَبِّي وَإِلَهِي*». 

​*فالعلاقة الأعظم أن تؤمنوا دون أن تنظروا وتلمسوا *

*بالآب الذي لم تنظروه بل رأيتموه بالإيمان في المسيح*

​


----------



## holiness (17 يناير 2010)

المسيح وضح كلامه .. 
في الاعداد 33 ـ 37 
33 اُنْظُرُوا! اِسْهَرُوا وَصَلُّوا، لأَنَّكُمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ مَتَى يَكُونُ الْوَقْتُ.
34 كَأَنَّمَا إِنْسَانٌ مُسَافِرٌ تَرَكَ بَيْتَهُ، وَأَعْطَى عَبِيدَهُ السُّلْطَانَ، وَلِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ عَمَلَهُ، وَأَوْصَى الْبَوَّابَ أَنْ يَسْهَرَ.
35 اِسْهَرُوا إِذًا، لأَنَّكُمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ مَتَى يَأْتِي رَبُّ الْبَيْتِ، أَمَسَاءً، أَمْ نِصْفَ اللَّيْلِ، أَمْ صِيَاحَ الدِّيكِ، أَمْ صَبَاحًا
36 لِئَلاَّ يَأْتِيَ بَغْتَةً فَيَجِدَكُمْ نِيَامًا!
37 وَمَا أَقُولُهُ لَكُمْ أَقُولُهُ لِلْجَمِيعِ: اسْهَرُوا».

من الايات نرى ان المسيح يقول اسهروا .. اي كونوا دائما مستعدين 

فنحن دائما متأهبين للقاء المسيح كان هذا صباحا ام مساءا ام ليلا ..


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (18 يناير 2010)

*دي توضح اكتر كمان *

*سفر اعمال الرسل الاصحاح الاول( أَمَّا هُمُ الْمُجْتَمِعُونَ فَسَأَلُوهُ: «يَا رَبُّ هَلْ فِي هَذَا الْوَقْتِ تَرُدُّ الْمُلْكَ إِلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ؟» *
*7 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «لَيْسَ لَكُمْ أَنْ تَعْرِفُوا الأَزْمِنَةَ وَالأَوْقَاتَ الَّتِي جَعَلَهَا الآبُ فِي سُلْطَانِهِ *
*8 لَكِنَّكُمْ سَتَنَالُونَ قُوَّةً مَتَى حَلَّ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ عَلَيْكُمْ وَتَكُونُونَ لِي شُهُوداً فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ وَفِي كُلِّ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ وَالسَّامِرَةِ وَإِلَى أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ». *
*9 وَلَمَّا قَالَ هَذَا ارْتَفَعَ وَهُمْ يَنْظُرُونَ وَأَخَذَتْهُ سَحَابَةٌ عَنْ أَعْيُنِهِمْ. *
*10 وَفِيمَا كَانُوا يَشْخَصُونَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ وَهُوَ مُنْطَلِقٌ إِذَا رَجُلاَنِ قَدْ وَقَفَا بِهِمْ بِلِبَاسٍ أَبْيَضَ *
*11 وَقَالاَ: «أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ الْجَلِيلِيُّونَ مَا بَالُكُمْ وَاقِفِينَ تَنْظُرُونَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ؟ إِنَّ يَسُوعَ هَذَا الَّذِي ارْتَفَعَ عَنْكُمْ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ سَيَأْتِي هَكَذَا كَمَا رَأَيْتُمُوهُ مُنْطَلِقاً إِلَى السَّمَاءِ».)*


*



(بكل بساطة المسيح ينفى عن نفسه أنه يعلم الساعة
و أنتم تقولون لا هو يعلم الساعة و تفسرون كلامه بتفسيرات بعيدة لتبطلوا ما يقوله المسيح و تثبتوا ألوهيته)

أنقر للتوسيع...

*للاخ العبقري الي قال كدا خد اقري القطعه دي من سفر اعمال لارسل لانها شارحه و مفسره لان السؤال بتاع ساعه مجيئه التاني دا سئلوه تاني التلاميذ يوم الخمسين و رد عليهم ليس لكم ان تعرفوا الازمنه الي جعلها الاب في سلطانه

قال اييييييييه ليس لكم

اهو اتكلم بوضوح اكتر اهو لما سئلوه تاني

هوا بس المسيح بيرد السائلين بهدوء عشان اسئلتهم مش عاوز يجاوب لهم عنها في وقتها لان ليس لهم ان يعرفوا الاجابه

و عندما قال المسيح ليس لكم ان تعرفوا الازمنه الي جعلها الاب في سلطانه فهموا السامعين انه هوا و الاب واحد و هو مش عاوزهم يعرفوا لانه هوا و الاب مش عاوزهم يعرفوا

كدا اوضح كمان اخي اكس موسلم

علي فكره لما تقري الاناجيل الاربعه قد تجد بعض التفسير لها في سفر اعمال الرسل او رسائل التلاميذ

او انجيل يوضح اكتر من التاني

بس لما العمليه تتطبق اوي بنسئل هههههههههه

سلام و نعمه


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (18 يناير 2010)

ميرسي ياتروث لتعبك .... 
الأخوة جاوبو على سؤالي كويس جدا وفهمت كويس اوي 
بس الاخوة المسلمين عايزين يجادلو وخلاص حتى لو باين انهم غلط بس تعلمي ايه ...
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم جميعا ...
سلام ملك السلام


----------



## fredyyy (18 يناير 2010)

ex-moslim قال:


> بس الاخوة المسلمين *عايزين يجادلو وخلاص* حتى لو باين انهم غلط بس تعلمي ايه ...


 

*كل اليِّ علينا نرمي البذار ... والله يُنمي *

*مهما كان رد المجادلين ... كلمة الله لها تأثير يهز الأعماق *

*لا تفشل ... الله ساهر على كلمتة ليجريها *


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (19 يناير 2010)

fredyyy قال:


> *كل اليِّ علينا نرمي البذار ... والله يُنمي *
> 
> *مهما كان رد المجادلين ... كلمة الله لها تأثير يهز الأعماق *
> 
> *لا تفشل ... الله ساهر على كلمتة ليجريها *


 
*أمين حبيبي انت شخص رائع واسلوب شرحك رائع وصدقني دي الحقيقة مش مجاملة انا متابعك *
*ربنا يباركك ...*


----------

